# SolenTTeers Southern Meet 9th October, 8pm



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

*The Heath, Dibden, SO45 4PW*
A popular pub on the edge off the New Forest that has been recently refurbished.
It's straight down the A326 from junction 2 of the M27.
1) Stephen with Anna joining later (she has to work on a Tuesday evening until 9pm, unless she can get out of it!)
*7:30pm for 8pm eats*[/b]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Nice one Steve [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

1) Steve & Anna
2) Richard & Julie


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Right on my door step, and my sister works behind the bar, so i probably cant make it :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I hope this is your sister?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/images/avatars/15671432ea514930b8.jpg


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> I hope this is your sister?
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/images/avatars/15671432ea514930b8.jpg


No - ...........

......................my mum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm on the bloomin' latyes again this week, I'll see if I can swap shifts.


----------



## Techno (Jan 14, 2007)

That's us on the list :lol:

1) Steve & Anna 
2) Richard & Julie
3) Malcolm and Sue


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

I'll be there
I would add my name to the list if only I knew how!

BillP


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

1) Steve & Anna 
2) Richard & Julie 
3) Malcolm and Sue
4) Bill


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

1) Steve & Anna 
2) Richard & Julie 
3) Malcolm and Sue 
4) Bill
5) Mervyn


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

1) Steve & Anna 
2) Richard & Julie 
3) Malcolm and Sue 
4) Bill 
5) Mervyn
6) Tony


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

1) Steve & Anna 
2) Richard & Julie 
3) Malcolm and Sue 
4) Bill 
5) Mervyn 
6) Tony
7) Helen and John (if he behaves!!)


----------



## Techno (Jan 14, 2007)

Sorry folks. not able to make this one after all.  Catch up with you soon
1) Steve & Anna 
2) Richard & Julie 
3) Bill 
4) Mervyn 
5) Tony 
6) Helen and John (if he behaves!!)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry can't make this one either as I will still be in Germany working ish to pay for the new car and holiday

and mainly 'cause jeanette says i spend less money out here......

little does she know


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

robokn said:


> ..... to pay for the new car.....


Are you replacing the TT Rob?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

No just bought a XC90 instead of the old zafira and we are off to atlanis in the bahamas for chrimbo

http://www.atlantis.com/water/aquaventure.aspx


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > ..... to pay for the new car.....
> ...


Possibly next year :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Bump


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Time added: 7:30pm for 8pm eats.
See you there!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Cant make it now. Off up north with work tomorrow and will be there for a few days. Have a good one.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TONIGHT [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

robokn said:


> No just bought a XC90 instead of the old zafira and we are off to atlanis in the bahamas for chrimbo
> 
> http://www.atlantis.com/water/aquaventure.aspx


Looks like your back garden - what happened to the pool launch party?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks Steve - great pub and super food and company.

Shame we missed your other half :? Blame Tricky Dicky !

See you all soon, cheers

H & J


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

You only just missed her! She drove in as Tony and I paid up.
Never mind, she appreciated the move to a Wednesday for Christmas.


----------

